# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  μυρμιγκιασμα στην πλατη και φοβος για ΣΚΠ!

## madiwasp

Γεια σας παιδια...
Εδω και 2 εβδομαδες περιπου εχω μια αισθηση μυρμιγκιασματος στην πλατη στο υψος της καρδιας περιπου..Δεν το νιωθω συνεχεια, αλλα το νιωθω σε καθημερινη βαση, συνηθως οταν καμπουριαζω ελαφρα ή οταν κανω καποιες δουλειες που αλλαζω λιγο τη σταση του σωματος μου, οπως οταν πλενω τα πιατα πχ..

Να σημειωσω οτι ειμαι εγκυος στον 7ο μηνα και εχω φοβηθει πολυ, καθότι για πολλοστη φορα μπηκα στο νετ και διαβασα για συμπτωματα...παραπεμπουν ολα σε ΣΚΠ ..βεβαια εγω το πηγα σε αλλο επιπεδο..διαβασα οτι ακομη και στη μαγνητικη η ΣΚΠ πολλες φορες δε φαινεται..οποτε αγχωνομαι οτι ακομη και να κανω μαγνητικη μπορει να εχω την ασθενεια και να μην φανει κατι..

Γενικα ειμαι πολυ αγχωδες ατομο με πολλα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια που επιδεινωνονται απο την νοσοφοβια μου..εχω μονιμα συσπασεις στους μυες σε ολο το σωμα και περυσι που εκαν μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου ειχε βγει καθαρη..σκεφτομαι να ξανα κανω αλλα φοβαμαι οτι και να εχω κατι δε προκειται να φανει..

Συγγνωμη για το μεγαλο post..καθε συμβουλη θα ηταν πολυτιμη για μενα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μαμη μου αυτο ΔΕΝ ειναι μεγαλο ποστ!... ψυχή μου γιατι το ψαχνεις στο νετ?...αφου ΞΕΡΕΙΣ τι γίνεται εκει μεσα!!!..το πιο λογικο ειναι να ειναι της εγκυμοσυνης.όλες αυτες οι εντασεις και οι μερες που πλησιαζουν ..σε εχουν στρεσσαρει ..υπάρχει καποιος ειδικος που να μπορει να σε καθυσηχασει πάνω σε αυτο? γυναικολόγος ή ψυχολογος?

----------


## madiwasp

> μαμη μου αυτο ΔΕΝ ειναι μεγαλο ποστ!... ψυχή μου γιατι το ψαχνεις στο νετ?...αφου ΞΕΡΕΙΣ τι γίνεται εκει μεσα!!!..το πιο λογικο ειναι να ειναι της εγκυμοσυνης.όλες αυτες οι εντασεις και οι μερες που πλησιαζουν ..σε εχουν στρεσσαρει ..υπάρχει καποιος ειδικος που να μπορει να σε καθυσηχασει πάνω σε αυτο? γυναικολόγος ή ψυχολογος?


Ρεουλα μου ολο λεω δε θα το ψαξω στο νετ και ολο καταληγω να ψαχνω σαν μανιασμενη..ειχα κ κατι ψιλοζαλαδες και λιγο ασταθεια προχθες και εχω αγχωθει ακομη περισσοτερο..τα εχω συνδεσει ολα στο μυαλο μου και ξαναγυρισα στα παλια...και παλαιοτερα φοβομουν για ΣΚΠ οταν ξεκινησαν οι συσπασεις στους μυες..
Φοβαμαι οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι οργανικο και οτι ο ψυχολογος δε θα καταφερει να με ηρεμησει

----------


## Gallowdance

> Ρεουλα μου ολο λεω δε θα το ψαξω στο νετ και ολο καταληγω να ψαχνω σαν μανιασμενη..ειχα κ κατι ψιλοζαλαδες και λιγο ασταθεια προχθες και εχω αγχωθει ακομη περισσοτερο..τα εχω συνδεσει ολα στο μυαλο μου και ξαναγυρισα στα παλια...και παλαιοτερα φοβομουν για ΣΚΠ οταν ξεκινησαν οι συσπασεις στους μυες..
> Φοβαμαι οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι οργανικο και οτι ο ψυχολογος δε θα καταφερει να με ηρεμησει


Εγώ ξέρω ότι η μαγνητική δείχνει το πρόβλημα και μετά από εκεί και πέρα ο γιατρός κάνει τη διάγνωση. Κατάλληλος είναι ο νευρολόγος και όχι ο οφθαλμίατρος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχείς. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα που προσομοιάζουν στα συμπτώματα της σκλήρυνσης, αλλά ένας γιατρός καταλαβαίνει τη διαφορά και σε παραπέμπει -αν χρειαστεί- για εξετάσεις. Το θέμα σου είναι ψυχολογικό και λόγω της εγκυμοσύνης το βιώνεις πιο έντονα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεουλα μου ολο λεω δε θα το ψαξω στο νετ και ολο καταληγω να ψαχνω σαν μανιασμενη..ειχα κ κατι ψιλοζαλαδες και λιγο ασταθεια προχθες και εχω αγχωθει ακομη περισσοτερο..τα εχω συνδεσει ολα στο μυαλο μου και ξαναγυρισα στα παλια...και παλαιοτερα φοβομουν για ΣΚΠ οταν ξεκινησαν οι συσπασεις στους μυες..
> Φοβαμαι οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι οργανικο και οτι ο ψυχολογος δε θα καταφερει να με ηρεμησει


μαμη μου δεν χανεις τιποτα να τον δοκιμάσεις... εξαλλου τι αλλη επιλογη εχεις? πως θαντεξεις όλες αυτες τις απαισιες σκεψεις ??

----------


## madiwasp

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι η μαγνητική δείχνει το πρόβλημα και μετά από εκεί και πέρα ο γιατρός κάνει τη διάγνωση. Κατάλληλος είναι ο νευρολόγος και όχι ο οφθαλμίατρος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχείς. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα που προσομοιάζουν στα συμπτώματα της σκλήρυνσης, αλλά ένας γιατρός καταλαβαίνει τη διαφορά και σε παραπέμπει -αν χρειαστεί- για εξετάσεις. Το θέμα σου είναι ψυχολογικό και λόγω της εγκυμοσύνης το βιώνεις πιο έντονα.


Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου..ξερω πως ο αρμοδιος γιατρος ειναι ο νευρολογος..εχω παει σε πανω απο 5 νευρολογους στο παρελθον για τις συσπασεις που εχω και εκανα και μεγνητικη και ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα...και καθοτι βγηκαν ολα καθαρα αποδοθηκαν στο αγχος οι συσπασεις..απλα τωρα με πιασαν παλι οι φοβιες μου..και καθοτι εχει παρει πρεφα ολη η οικογενεια μου και ο αντρας μου οτι με το παραμικρο πανικοβαλλομαι και δεν αφηνω γιατρο για γιατρο, μ' εχουν "στη μπουκα"..:)

----------


## madiwasp

> μαμη μου δεν χανεις τιποτα να τον δοκιμάσεις... εξαλλου τι αλλη επιλογη εχεις? πως θαντεξεις όλες αυτες τις απαισιες σκεψεις ??


Ελα μου ντε..δεν ξερω τι θα κανω...μ' επιασε παλι ο πανικος μου!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου..ξερω πως ο αρμοδιος γιατρος ειναι ο νευρολογος..εχω παει σε πανω απο 5 νευρολογους στο παρελθον για τις συσπασεις που εχω και εκανα και μεγνητικη και ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα...και καθοτι βγηκαν ολα καθαρα αποδοθηκαν στο αγχος οι συσπασεις..απλα τωρα με πιασαν παλι οι φοβιες μου..και καθοτι εχει παρει πρεφα ολη η οικογενεια μου και ο αντρας μου οτι με το παραμικρο πανικοβαλλομαι και δεν αφηνω γιατρο για γιατρο, μ' εχουν "στη μπουκα"..:)


Και εγώ το ίδιο βιώνω, επειδή κάνω ανήσυχο ύπνο και είμαι αγχωμένη νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι πολύ άσχημο - έχω βρει τις πιο σπάνιες ασθένειες (σημειωτέον, τρέμω τις νευρολογικές και κληρονομικές παθήσεις) και μου "καρφώνεται" ότι πάσχω απ' αυτές. Τελευταίο trend η νόσος της αϋπνίας.:p Τέλος πάντων, πήγα σε νευρολόγο και ήρθε στο σπίτι ψυχίατρος, και οι 2 με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι είμαι καλά και ότι δεν έχω καν αϋπνία (οι ώρες που κοιμάμαι τις 4-5 μέρες της εβδομάδας είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικές!), αλλά εγώ ανησυχώ και φοβάμαι και περιμένω να χειροτερεύσω. :p 
Η γκρίνια πάντως είναι αφόρητη.

----------


## madiwasp

> Και εγώ το ίδιο βιώνω, επειδή κάνω ανήσυχο ύπνο και είμαι αγχωμένη νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι πολύ άσχημο - έχω βρει τις πιο σπάνιες ασθένειες (σημειωτέον, τρέμω τις νευρολογικές και κληρονομικές παθήσεις) και μου "καρφώνεται" ότι πάσχω απ' αυτές. Τελευταίο trend η νόσος της αϋπνίας.:p Τέλος πάντων, πήγα σε νευρολόγο και ήρθε στο σπίτι ψυχίατρος, και οι 2 με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι είμαι καλά και ότι δεν έχω καν αϋπνία (οι ώρες που κοιμάμαι τις 4-5 μέρες της εβδομάδας είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικές!), αλλά εγώ ανησυχώ και φοβάμαι και περιμένω να χειροτερεύσω. :p 
> Η γκρίνια πάντως είναι αφόρητη.


 Κι εγω τα ιδια..τα νευρολογικα φοβαμαι πολυ..ειδικα ΣΚΠ..και αλλες ανιατες νευρολογικες ασθενειες

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ελα μου ντε..δεν ξερω τι θα κανω...μ' επιασε παλι ο πανικος μου!


οχι - οχι πανικος!..πουτ δε αζαξ νταουν σλοουλι!!!...φτειαξε μια μεριδα κοψιδια να χαλαρωσεις τον αρχοντα μπας και σε χαλαρωσει και σενα!

----------


## Macgyver

> Γενικα ειμαι πολυ αγχωδες ατομο με πολλα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια που επιδεινωνονται απο την νοσοφοβια μου..α



Να η διαγνωση , η θεραπεια ? λιγοτερο αγχος ....

----------


## madiwasp

Καταρχας, Χρονια μας πολλα με υγεια σωματικη και ψυχικη και ευτυχια ! Μακαρι τα σμπτωματα που νιωθω να προερχονται απο το αγχος και την εγκυμοσυνη! Απλα παντα το μυαλο μου παει στο χειριστο! Θα παρω αυριο τηλ τον γυναικολογο μου να τον ρωτησω γι αυτες τις ζαλαδες και τα μυρμιγκιασματα!
Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα με καθησυχασει και θα μου πει οτι ειναι απο την εγκυμοσυνη!

----------


## Macgyver

Μα αυτο ειναι το προβλημα , οτι το μυαλο σου παει στο κακο ......

Ειμαι τοσο σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις κατι , που αν εχεις , εγω θα αποχωρησω απ το φορουμ.......

----------


## madiwasp

> Μα αυτο ειναι το προβλημα , οτι το μυαλο σου παει στο κακο ......
> 
> Ειμαι τοσο σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις κατι , που αν εχεις , εγω θα αποχωρησω απ το φορουμ.......


Ας ελπισουμε πως εχεις δικιο Μακ και δε θα χρειαστει να φυγεις απο το φορουμ!
Πως εισαι ομως τοσο σιγουρος?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χρονια πολλα μαμη μου,... μιλησες με τον γιατρο σου?

----------


## madiwasp

Χρονια πολλα Ρεουλα μουυυυ!!! Οχι...λεω να τον παρω αυριο τηλ..παντως το μυρμιγηκιασμα συνχιζει κανονικα...σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να ειναι κανα νευρακι που πιεζεται λογω του οτι εξαιτιας της εγκυμοσυνης ανοιγουν και τα πλευρα μου..κα η πλατη μου..και γενικως ολα τα οργανα μετατοπιζονται προς τ πανω γι να χωραει το ,μωρο..δεν το εχω συνεχεια...σε ορισμενες στασεις σωματος μονο..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μπραβο μαμη μου!!! ..επιτελους ξαναβρηκες τον εαυτο σου!!.. :) συμφωνω μαζι σου 100000%!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

το φλερακι μας που ειναι?? ... που εις μαρηηηηηηη???

----------


## Gallowdance

Επειδή έχει η μαμά μου ΣΚΠ, πέφτω κι εγώ στη φωτιά ότι είσαι καλά (σου το είπαν άλλωστε και ΠΕΝΤΕ νευρολόγοι + μία μαγνητική εγκεφάλου) και ότι ΔΕΝ έχεις συμπτώματα - όπως κι εγώ άλλωστε, γι' αυτά που φοβάμαι!!! Περαστικά μας λοιπόν!!!:p

Και να ξέρεις ότι η ΣΚΠ δεν είναι κάτι τραγικό, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότερα. Εγώ δεν περπατάω από 10 χρονών εξαιτίας κληρονομικής πάθησης, εξ ου και ο παράλογος φόβος μου για τις κληρονομικές ασθένειες πάσης φύσεως. Kαι όμως τα έχω καταφέρει ως τώρα σε έναν βαθμό στη ζωή μου, μπορεί όχι περίφημα αλλά έστω και λίγο - η ΣΚΠ είναι λιγότερο σοβαρή πάθηση, ελεγχόμενη και συνδέεται άμεσα με τη ψυχολογία του ατόμου που πάσχει!!! Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι θα πρέπει να ακολουθείς ειδική αγωγή εφόρου ζωής, οι μισοί όμως και βάλε εδώ μέσα το κάνουν ήδη. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να προσέχεις τη διατροφή σου, το σώμα σου και να γυμνάζεσαι, δεν το λες και κακό αυτό!!! Η μαμά μου βέβαια δεν κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απ' αυτά, αλλά βγαίνω εκτός θέματος.

Με όλα αυτά θέλω να σου πω ότι και το αντικείμενο του φόβου σου, ναι μεν είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα ας μην γελιόμαστε, αλλά όχι τόσο καθοριστικό για τη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου, δεδομένης της έκτασης που έχει πάρει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Και τέλος, αντί να αγχώνεσαι για όλα αυτά, να σκέφτεσαι τη ψυχούλα που κυοφορείς και να κάνεις σχέδια για σας, σου συμβαίνει κάτι υπέροχο, ΖΗΣ'ΤΟ!!!

Φιλικά, 
να έχεις Χαρούμενες Γιορτές!!!

----------


## madiwasp

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια μου για το θαρρος και το κουραγιο που μου δινετε! 
Gallowdance εχω διαβασει την ιστορια σου και πραγματικα σε θαυμαζω για τη δυναμη σου, σου αξιζουν τα καλυτερα κοριτσι μου..συνεχισε να δινεις μαθηματα σε ανθρωπους σαν κι εμενα που με το παραμικρο φερνουμε τη συντελεια του κοσμου! Προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμη οσο μπορω, πρωτα απ ολα για το μωρακι μου και τον αντρα μου και μετα για μενα...ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολη ασθενεια και οτι η καλη ψυχολογια ειναιμτο Α και το Ω...απλα εγω το εψαχνα με τους νευρολογους και εκανα τη μαγνητικη πριν 1 χρονο, ενω αυτο το συμπτωμα το μυρμιγκιασμα και τη ζαλαδα παρουσιασηκαν τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες...γι αυτο και ανησυχω!

Ρεουλα μου η Φλερουλα και ο Σταυρουκος μας ξεχασανεεε!

----------


## Gallowdance

Μα, και ο φόβος είναι για τους θαρραλέους, άρα είμαστε θαρραλέες!!!:D Να είσαι καλά για τα καλά σου λόγια, απλά θεωρώ ότι κάποια στιγμή προσαρμόζεσαι στις καταστάσεις και τις αποδέχεσαι όσο δύσκολες και αν είναι/ή φαίνεται να είναι - πολλώ δε μάλλον όταν μπορείς να τις παλέψεις με όπλο και σύμμαχο το μυαλό σου!!! Αυτό είναι το πραγματικό μας όπλο και με αυτό θα παλέψουμε τις φοβίες μας όσο βουνό και αν μας φαίνονται!!! Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για σένα και την οικογένειά σου, με λιγότερο άγχος και πολλή αγάπη & αισιοδοξία για το μέλλον!!! 

Όσον αφορά πάντως τα συμπτώματα, ψυχοσωματικά προκαλεί και η εγκυμοσύνη, δηλαδή το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι ορμονικά, αλλιώς ψυχολογικά λόγω της έντονης ενασχόλησής σου με την αρρώστια. Εγώ όταν ρώτησα την ψυχίατρό μου ποια είναι τα συμπτώματα της αρρώστιας (μία από τις πολλές) που φοβάμαι, μου είπε: "δε σου τα λέω, γιατί μετά θα τα πάθεις". Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή. :p

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μπραβο γκαλοου ..πραγματικα δεν εχω κατι αλλο να σου πω... εχεις δυναμη ψυχης κορίτσι μου...

μαμη μου μαλλον θα τα χουν παιξει απο την πολυ δουλεια τα παρεακια μας. ε! και εχουν περασει και αρκετα εδω μεσα ...να ηρεμισουν λίγο..και μετα πάλι κοντα μας θα ναι!

----------


## Gallowdance

rea μου, Ευτυχισμένες Γιορτές να έχεις!!! Να είσαι καλά για όλα!!! <3 

Συγγνώμη madi μου αν ξέφυγα του θέματος.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ας ελπισουμε πως εχεις δικιο Μακ και δε θα χρειαστει να φυγεις απο το φορουμ!
> Πως εισαι ομως τοσο σιγουρος?


Διαισθηση.......................

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Διαισθηση.......................


μακ ..οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτοαιχμαλωτιστηκες στο φορουμ για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου!!! :p

----------


## madiwasp

Παιδια πηρα τηλ τον γυναικολογο μου...μου ειπε οτι θα μπορουσαν οι ζαλαδες να ειναι απο την εγκυμοσυνη...οσον αφορα στο μουδιασμα-μυρμιγκιασμα μου ειπε να κανω εναν υπερηχο καρδιας..δεν ξερω για τι να πρωτοφοβηθω...για προβλημα στην καρδια ή για ΣΚΠ! Μια χαρα...

----------


## elis

το πιο πιθανο ειναι να κουραζεσαι απο το βαροσ να ξερεισ αλλα κανε τισ εξετασεισ να δεισ

----------


## madiwasp

> rea μου, Ευτυχισμένες Γιορτές να έχεις!!! Να είσαι καλά για όλα!!! <3 
> 
> Συγγνώμη madi μου αν ξέφυγα του θέματος.


Αλιμονο gallowdance!

----------


## madiwasp

> το πιο πιθανο ειναι να κουραζεσαι απο το βαροσ να ξερεισ αλλα κανε τισ εξετασεισ να δεισ


Μαγνητικη δεν ξερω αν μπορω να κανω τωρα στην εγκυμοσυνη...αιματολιγικες και υπερηχο καρδιας θα κανω οπωσδηποτε elis

----------


## elis

εφοσον εισαι εγκυοσ πρεπει να κανεισ ολεσ τισ εξετασεισ και μετα μη σου πω
αν και δεν τα ξερω αυτα αλλα φανταζομαι σε ολεσ γινεται αυτο

----------


## Stavros

MandyBaby έχουμε ΣΚΠ τώρα?Κοίταξε μη σε στείλω για Οσφυονωτιαία Παρακέντηση κατευθείαν!!Κάτσε καλά!!!
Εγώ παλιά είχα ένα πράγμα να περπατάει κάτω από την πατούσα μου για 10 μέρες..Απίστευτο πράγμα.Έφυγε μόνο του.
Δεν νομίζω πως είναι κάτι πάντως.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

γυρισε ο ασωτος ??? ... να σφαξουμε τον μοσχο τον σιτευτο

----------


## Stavros

> γυρισε ο ασωτος ??? ... να σφαξουμε τον μοσχο τον σιτευτο


Χα χα!!Σφάχτε τα όλα!!!!!
Ρέα εγώ αναμένω ...παρατηρήσεις από Aeon.Δες τα πρώτα μου 3 Posts σήμερα!!!Αλλά φταίω εγώ,αφού ρωτάνε?

**Εγκατέστησα Windows 10.Aρκετά καλά μου φαίνονται.Είμαι από τις 15.00 στο PC σερί και το φτιάχνω...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

και εγω τα εγκατεστησα πριν μηνες ..αυτοματα απο εδω ..δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω κατι .... να δεις καποια βλακεια θα χω κανει πάλι.. τεσπα ξεκουραστηκες καθολου?..θα κοιταξω τα ποστ να σου πω...

----------


## Stavros

Ναι απλά έκανα κάτι Update στο PC μου και ξαναεγκατέστησα κάποια προγράμματα...
Και με έπιασε η τελειομανία μου και δεν τελείωνα με τίποτα...
Ξεκουράστηκα λιγάκι είναι η αλήθεια,αύριο είμαστε ανοιχτά στο μαγαζί...Θα έρθω για κανά 3ωρο και πολύ είναι...
Εντωμεταξύ σήμερα μου ήρθαν 2 πελάτες!Δεύτερη μέρα Χριστουγέννων!Αφού ήμουν που ήμουν μαγαζί,τους έφτιαξα!
Αμαρτωλός Full!!!

----------


## madiwasp

Σταυροοοο....που εισαι??????? :( εγω το εχω το μυρμιγκιασμα 2-3 εβδομαδες...οχι συνεχεια βεβαια!!! Ασε τα εχω παιξει..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα... καμια λογικη!!

----------


## madiwasp

> χαχαχα... καμια λογικη!!


Ποιος την εχασε τη λογικη για να τη βρω εγω!!!! Αχαχαχαχ!!! Ο αντρας μου σημερα μ' εχει ετοιμη για πνιξιμο...τον εχω τρελανει με την γκρινια μου τον ανθρωπο!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οχι μαμη μου εσυ!.. οι πελατες του σταυρου μας... ναι τωρα θα εισαι δικαιωματικα γκρινιαρα και κατσουφα κτλ κτλ

----------


## Macgyver

> μακ ..οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτοαιχμαλωτιστηκες στο φορουμ για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου!!! :p



Ειπα οτι αν κανω λαθος , θα φυγω απο το φορουμ , οχι οτι θα μεινω εσαει , σαν τον Μοντεκριστο φυλακισμενος στο Σατω ντ'ιφ ( το Σατω φορουμ ) !! η καλυτερα στο φορουμ cage aux folles ( σιγα μην δεν ξεραμε γαλλικα ! ) !

Ξερει ο Κυκνος , ξερει !

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαντι αυτο ειναι καινουργιο μαλλον;ρε τι σκπ συνελθε 1ον εχεις βαρος λογο εγκυμοσυνης τι κολοκυθια ειναι αυτα.και γω μου χε κολλησει το καλοκαιρι για αυτο το τραβηγμα στην πλατη και πληρωνα αδρα παλι γιατρους για να μου πουν οτι δεν εχω σκπ.λοιπον ειται το θες ειται οχι δεν εχεις τιποτα.σου γραψα στο αλλο θεμα αισθανομαι σα να εχω δεσμιδοσεις μερικες φορες στη γλωσσα τι σκατα ειναι τουτο παλι.

----------

